# mining job



## gordonj (Jan 28, 2013)

Iam a 23 year old electrician looking to get into the mines. I was just wondering which was the best way to get in. I have my australian electrical licence and iam living in sa but iam willing to work anywhere.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Gordon,

By a long stretch the best way to get into mining is word of mouth. Find someone to recommend you as a lot of mines actively recruit this way. Alternatively some of our clients have been successful through taking short term contracts with labour hire companies, meeting people on site and showing they are capable. 

As someone on this forum said they do have a skills shortage, not a labour shortage. So being proactive to beat the competition is important, as is demonstrating some value to the potential employer.

Hope this helps,


John


----------

